# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Visit the Library of Memories

## naturespirit

_ I AM NOT promoting the belief of the Akashic Records_

Visit The Library of Memories



The massive potentials of this kind of subconscious exploration could be infinitely valuable.
After all, so many memories are locked in our minds! 
Think about how one has a word 'on the tip of their tongue' etc.

I will be personally participating, so please don't feel inhibited.

My challenge is: (If you have already completed a similar experience, feel free to post it. )
*
Visit a library that is a projection of your memories OR the 'history of the universe' and read a book.* 

Tips:
Don't reread passages. The text may destabilize as a result.
Less is more, don't read too much. Have a sensible amount memorized to some extent and wake while it is fresh.


*Personal Progress So far:*
Last night had a vivid lucid dream about a library, but I didn't read anything.

----------


## naturespirit

*More Progress:*
Another lucid dream in a library, which was a holy pilgrimage for lucid dreamers. Unfortunately, I didnt read anything. Instead, I socialized with lucid dreamers around the universe....  :Picard face palm:

----------


## naturespirit

Hard to get enough sleep for extensive dreaming, but I had more recall last night.
I'm really looking forward to this.  :smiley:

----------


## SirFoxoficial

Hi, Nice post, i'll Go try, but first i have to kill a Guy......
Só, If we cant read, why u dont try tô watch a movie, about yours memories?

----------


## ryytytut

> if we cant read, why u dont try tô watch a movie, about yours memories?



Or relive it in fulldive VR

----------


## Charles3

This would be fun. I've always wondered if it would be possible to revisit a few memories of dreams that I couldn't fully recall at the time. Like the time I was abducted by a red alien and they did surgery on me! Or a few child hood memories I feel might be good to retrieve. So i will set an intention to attempt this in a dream.

----------

